# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  الرحمة لا تُشترى ولا تُلقن بل هي واقرة في أعماق القلوب النقية

## امير الصمت



----------


## الفــردوس

*حقا
الرحمة لا تشترى
تسلم الايادي
ع الصوره اللي كلها رحمه وحنان
بارك الله فيك*

----------

